# Which Degree would be better on Resume?



## Slugger926 (Sep 21, 2006)

Master in Engineering Technology Managment - from say Oklahoma State University?

MBA from Oklahoma State?

MBA by some place online or Phoenix University?

or Master Degree in Civil Engineer, Mechanical, or other engineering field?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2006)

regular MBA from non internet school (IMO)


----------



## udpolo15 (Sep 21, 2006)

The degree depends a lot on what you want to do.

The school depends on where you?re at. If you have a job that you could use the MBA and you have their respect, I see nothing wrong UPhx. After a couple years, your experience and success will speak louder than what your diploma says.


----------



## delowder (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm about 12 hours into the MS Control Systems Engineering program as Ok State.

It's multidiscipline which makes it especially interesting to me. I have my BS in Comptuer Engineering, but so far I've taken grad courses from the IE and ChemE curriculum as a part of this degree. There are also EE, ME, etc courses in this degree program.

I would not devalue this type program simply because it's "over the internet". I receive video taped lectures and do the same homework and exams as the students on campus. So my work is the same. I would note however that I did not have to take the GRE to apply.

The key is whether or not the school is ABET accredited and what you do professionally. The degree is just a piece of paper that helps you do what you want to do.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 22, 2006)

Anything from an online university is probably a joke.


----------



## delowder (Sep 22, 2006)

Would you make a distinction between an "online university" and a university that makes their courses available online?


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 22, 2006)

> Would you make a distinction between an "online university" and a university that makes their courses available online?


Major accredited universities offer classes online. Im talking about "schools" which advertise on daytime TV and spam your inbox. Those schools are at best a waste of money and at worst fraud.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 22, 2006)

> Would you make a distinction between an "online university" and a university that makes their courses available online?


Any "degree" advertised by Sally Struthers on TV...probably not a good idea.


----------



## petergibbons (Sep 22, 2006)

> > Would you make a distinction between an "online university" and a university that makes their courses available online?
> 
> 
> Any "degree" advertised by Sally Struthers on TV...probably not a good idea.


I minored in TV/VCR repair and business is booming!!  :???:


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 22, 2006)

> I'm about 12 hours into the MS Control Systems Engineering program as Ok State.
> It's multidiscipline which makes it especially interesting to me. I have my BS in Comptuer Engineering, but so far I've taken grad courses from the IE and ChemE curriculum as a part of this degree. There are also EE, ME, etc courses in this degree program.
> 
> I would not devalue this type program simply because it's "over the internet". I receive video taped lectures and do the same homework and exams as the students on campus. So my work is the same. I would note however that I did not have to take the GRE to apply.
> ...


I thought about that degree down the road when I have more time on my hands.

The MSETM sounds like a decent balance right now without having to jump through a lot of hoops to get in the program. I have my BS in Biosystems Engineering from OSU already. My work will pay up to $8K per year in tuition as long as the degree program is approved. It is iffy that a non engineering MBA program might be approved since most of the management chain doesn't have any degrees (ex-military or worked their way up through install) so they start getting deffensive when talking about higher education.


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 22, 2006)

I would be interested in an MBA.

However, I doubt I would consider going to a real classroom. Life is just too busy now. I would prefer if I could find an accredited, real, bricks-and-mortar university that allows the courses online.

However, I might consider an online college if it came down to it.

Ed


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 22, 2006)

> I would be interested in an MBA.
> However, I doubt I would consider going to a real classroom. Life is just too busy now. I would prefer if I could find an accredited, real, bricks-and-mortar university that allows the courses online.
> 
> However, I might consider an online college if it came down to it.
> ...


Oklahoma State actually has a distance learning MBA program that is cheaper than a University of Pheonix degree. When you get their degree, you can't tell if it was taken as a distance learning program or on campus.


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 22, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks for the info. I could be a Cowboy I guess!

Ed


----------



## Fudgey (Sep 25, 2006)

> > Would you make a distinction between an "online university" and a university that makes their courses available online?
> 
> 
> Any "degree" advertised by Sally Struthers on TV...probably not a good idea.









You pipe down or I'll sit on you! :angry:


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 25, 2006)

> Sweet! Thanks for the info. I could be a Cowboy I guess!
> Ed


Can you play DEFENSE????


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd be more of a defensive back type guy if anything, but I think I'm too old- 35.

Ed


----------

